# Carnitas Tex Mex Style



## Katherine (Apr 19, 2002)

Carnitas

Carnitas are small pork chunks that are seared quickly in hot oil, covered with ‘chili sauce’, then slow baked until tender. Great served as a taco with tortillas of your chioce. and a good  salsa.

3 large country style pork ribs
1 cup all purpose flour 
1 tbl. Fajita seasoning
3 Tbl. Olive oil or vegetable shortening
2 tbl. Butter or margarine 
2 cups regular Ancho Chili sauce (see recipe) 

Trim any excess large pieces of fat off the pork ribs and cut the ribs into 3/4” cubes. Place in a large bowl and season with the fajita seasoning. Heat a large skillet and when hot, add the oil and butter. Pour the flour into the bowl and ‘toss’ the meat so each piece gets covered with flour, then add the meat to the skillet. Brown quickly on medium high heat, turning occasionally. When no pink is showing and all pieces of meat are browned, pour the chili sauce into the skillet and stir to mix well. Pour the meat and sauce into a 10” x 10” casserole dish and bake uncovered for 2 hours at 300 degrees, stirring the mixture every 30 minutes. Remove and let sit for 15 minutes before serving. 

Ancho chili sauce 
This easy to prepare red chili sauce is similar to chili con carne with the exception that no meat is used.  It can be used for topping enchiladas, burritos, and also is the sauce used for making Carnitas.  


3 ancho chili pods (dried) 
2 cups boiling water 
1/2 stick margarine 
1/2 cup all purpose flour 
1/4 cup yellow onions, diced 1/4 “ 
1/4 cup green bell peppers, diced 1/4” 
1 tbl. fresh garlic 
1 tbl. salt 
1 tbl. coarse ground black pepper 
8 oz. tomato sauce 
2 tbl. ground cumin 
2 tbl.  chili powder 

Remove the stems and seeds from the dried ancho chili pods and roast under the broiler element for 2 minutes, turn over and roast for another 2 minutes. Place into the boiling water, remove from the heat and cover. Let ‘steep’ for 30 minutes. 

In a medium saucepan, add the margarine and when melted add the diced onions and bell peppers.  Cook until tender, about 8 minutes.  Add the fresh garlic and the flour and stir to mix well.  Cook for 5 minutes and stir to cook the ‘roux’. 

Add the tomato sauce, the spices and the broth from the ancho  chili pods.  Stir to mix well and cook for 30 minutes on medium low heat stirring often.


----------



## Norma (Apr 19, 2002)

*carnitas tex mex style*

Katherine, this sounds absolutley wonderful! Kroger is always having huge sales on their country ribs.....and I never can think of anything but Texas style barbque to do with ribs! I'll have to try your recipe!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2002)

Yum, sounds wonderful!  Also, thanks for the recipe for the ancho chili sauce.  At the restaurant I worked in we made an ancho chili BBQ sauce.  I really can't remember how to make it though, maybe I can find one on the "net".  We used it on grilled salmon and then made a jicama slaw to go with it - I DO remember that one!!  It was excellent.


----------



## Katherine (Apr 20, 2002)

*Thank  You*

i love recipes with dried chiles . chili ancho and pasilla and guajillo are my favorites.  and i want to thank you for the welcome you have given me on my recipes.  
                katherine


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 20, 2002)

You are welcome Kat.  I can't wait to make your ancho sauce as it may be very close to the barbeque sauce we made.


----------

